
OpenCompany by Steve Coast is hilarious capitalist cosplay (scroll down) - exolymph
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/237731198/16841593?token=1f0d5da4
======
exolymph
Here's his blog post about it: [http://stevecoast.com/2015/09/15/open-
company/](http://stevecoast.com/2015/09/15/open-company/)

